# We Gotsted New Cowwars!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Asia...











Ms Laurel...











And the Smish,











Who got more than one (lol)











Little Asia looking delicious in grape!











And one more Oakley 










Love them!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That collar tree is going to fill up fast!
I love both of the blue ones on Oakley, and Laurels is the perfect color against her coat. All the little Green ladies look lovely  I still can not get over Asias eyebrows, they really crack me up.
Now theres no excuse for you not to make a new siggy too. 
When does NUMBER SIX come home?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Leah comes home Feb 25 I think  We have to make final arrangements. Asia's orange collar is actually Leah's...but I figured Asia could model it Oakley got 3 b'c IDK, I figure they will fit all the girls when they are older. The collars were only $10 so I went a little crazy.

I agree--Laurel's is just perfect for her! Miles doesn't like her in pink so I always have to compromise but the mint and the reddish pinks are perfect for her!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(I need to do pictures of the boys, then I can do a new siggy! I have no new pics of the B-mi-stro).


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Leah comes home Feb 25 I think  We have to make final arrangements. Asia's orange collar is actually Leah's...but I figured Asia could model it Oakley got 3 b'c IDK, I figure they will fit all the girls when they are older. The collars were only $10 so I went a little crazy.
> 
> I agree--Laurel's is just perfect for her! Miles doesn't like her in pink so I always have to compromise but the mint and the reddish pinks are perfect for her!


Aww its getting close then! Whats her personality like? Will she be an "easy" puppy too? 

You better hurry and get some pics of the boys before you just have to change it again


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Lovely pics and beautiful collars!!! :love1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

...smish looks smaaaashing in the last pic with the brighter blue bow.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright...I KNOW you posted a pic of wee Leah on here around when you first put up Asia pics, but I just spend 20 minutes going through my posts trying to find her pic and cant. Repost, pretty please??


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Those collars are so cute! They look amazing on the girls. 
Kristi you seem to always find the cutest doggie stuff at such great prices.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That is a crazy good deal! I meant to comment on that but forgot. Usually thats what they charge for just the flower!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Those collars are so cute! They look amazing on the girls.
> Kristi you seem to always find the cutest doggie stuff at such great prices.


Hehe, thanks! I have to find good deals LMAO w/ so many  Handmade Colorful Dog Collars and Fun Tutorials by crazyforcollars is her etsy shop, she custom makes them so if you see one you like but it isn't available in the size you need she can usually do it. She shipped mine pretty quickly too. Very nice lady and friendly to work with  To me, $10 is an absolute steal, I have seen collars like this for more than double some places!



Reese and Miley said:


> That is a crazy good deal! I meant to comment on that but forgot. Usually thats what they charge for just the flower!


I know! I was stoked to find them, they are sooo cute, and really well made. The bows are removable too so you could swap 'em out if you wanted (she does sell just the bows).


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I know, it gets expensive when you want to buy for the whole gang. I would feel guilty if I didn't get them all something. Lol! 
You have me beat now with Asia, and the other little one arriving soon. 
Thanks for the link! I'm going to check it out now. $10.00 is a steal!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a bargain!! Super cute collars! Love them. Does she do manly ones for the lil boys?!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> What a bargain!! Super cute collars! Love them. Does she do manly ones for the lil boys?!


She does do bowtie ones for the boys--I wanted to get some for my boys but I may ask her to make them matching ones


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Great face shots.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Eclipsica said:


> Great face shots.


Thanks! I need some of the boys now too!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute You have some very pretty girls and boys lol.I would love to have some bow tie ones for my boys.
P.S. you need to update your siggy lol.Asia don't like being left out.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love the new collars! 

Asia looks like a supermodel...


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great photos! i love the collars


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhh! I'm so tempted. Oakley is too cute, I love her little personality.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Perfect pix! Love the collars!


----------



## Julio (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy smokes, those are the most beautiful collars I have EVER seen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Did I miss it? Who make those adorable collars? Love the pictures!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! Your girls sure know how to pose  they are true models! The collars are very pretty!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

far out they are to cute


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

wow i love them , what lucky girls


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ness♥Bella;822982 said:


> Did I miss it? Who make those adorable collars? Love the pictures!


A lady on Etsy makes them -- Handmade Colorful Dog Collars and Fun Tutorials by crazyforcollars. Oakley got the XS but it would fit Piglet too who is 7ish lbs...the Teacup size would also have fit Oakley but I wanted the bigger bow! They are only $10 each...woohooo!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

they are really sweet!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those collars are so adorable! Look at those faces too! Awww!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i am getting ready to order one of those 'cowwars'  Aww but what color??


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> i am getting ready to order one of those 'cowwars'  Aww but what color??


Hehe...oh boy...

Flower Power Colorful Collar with Green Bow by crazyforcollars this one

or

ChaCha's Cupcake Cutie Dog Collar with Bow Size by crazyforcollars this one with a dif. bow (she will make you them w dif bows)

orrr

Born to Be Wild Dog Collar with Your Choice of by crazyforcollars this one!

or

Zoe's Zany Zebra Dog Collar with Bow Size by crazyforcollars

or final pick...

Mini Heart Bouquets on Yellow with Polka Dot by crazyforcollars


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

lol kristi i'm glad i can help keep you busy at work.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't work Friday's! THANK GOD~!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I don't work Friday's! THANK GOD~!


:laughing9: well then friday is a GREAT DAY!! 
I think i'm gonna have to order a few  too hard to decide, so many cute ones and her blackness makes them pop. lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are really well made, I kinda expected them to feel cheap or chintzy but they totally are not, I sprayed all of mine with scotchguard to help keep staining and dirt off of them lol. Gonna order everyone one to match some day toooo mehahaha...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope it can handle leila's occasional scratching she does when wearing collars. I keep them loosey goosey on her so it wont bother her but i keep one on her constantly, so she oughta be used to them by now.  
I really like the paisley's and the red white and black one. and this one too 
Garden Friends On Pink Dog Collar With Bow Size by crazyforcollars
When i visit my mom at the rehab center/nursing home I like to bring leila if i can and of course she has to have something cute and diff. on each time. These collars would be a hit.  lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

crud i just noticed the link i sent was a small collar. I hope she can make it in xs. My fave colors are the oranges, purples and turquoise's.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful collars!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she sent me a link with pics of the new spring ones. oooh i love these
Amazing Aqua | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Double your Easter Fun | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
The turquoise and polka dot bow on the last one is cute.  This is gonna be hard!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheryl so far she has made whatever size I ask for, just send her a message thru Etsy  I LOVE these collars. Omg must go check out the new ones :-D


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I did kristi, and she responded like immed. lol She asked which collar I wanted in the xs which is garden friends. Its pink collar with white polka dots and a white bow with adorable ladybugs n butterflies. 
I think i'm gonna order a crap load of these cuz i'm terrible at narrowing down.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I just ordered 8 more from the spring line...LMBO...errrrrrrrrr. I am done now...?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Kristi!! What size did you get Asia? I see they make a TC size  Great...I think Im gonna have to order a few


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Asia has the Teacup size  The teacup size would fit Oakley too but I wanted a thicker band/bigger bow, the XS only just fits her, but the teacup goes pretty tiny. LOL the bow will be GIGANTIC on Lacey :-D It might be entirely too big for awhile on her lol, but if I were you I'd do the XS for Addy and Mia even if their neck is in the size range for the teacup...she has a whole new album of her new designs and you can message her asking her to make them for you if they aren't listed in the size or pattern you want in her shop.

BTW saw your hubby calls Lacey the money pit -- HILARIOUS!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Flickr: CrazyforCollars' Photostream


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I ordered four of them this afternoon:  I ordered xsmall for all mine.

Boy Oh Boy Chocolate Blue Paw Prints Dog Collar by crazyforcollars
Zoe's Zany Zebra Dog Collar with Bow Size by crazyforcollars
Peacock Paisley Dog Collar with Mystic Blue Bow by crazyforcollars
Flower Power Colorful Collar with Green Bow by crazyforcollars


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yay Kimberly! Share pics when they come!   Good choices, too! I love the green bow/flower power one.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Yay Kimberly! Share pics when they come!   Good choices, too! I love the green bow/flower power one.


Thanks, Kristi! I love green and blue together. I will take pix. Can't wait to see Bizkit in his bow tie!  As evidenced by the fact that I bought four and have three dogs, I couldn't narrow it down either!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! There are so many cute ones I cant decide


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> OMG!! There are so many cute ones I cant decide


Lol...why do u think I got 8 more??


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol...why do u think I got 8 more??


LMAO!!! 

How long did it take to get them?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I got the first batch about a week after I ordered 'em


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok i've got 4 picked out but am trying to narrow down to like 2 lol
Penny's Purple Punch Dog Collar with Bow Size by crazyforcollars
Peacock Paisley Dog Collar with Mystic Blue Bow by crazyforcollars
Double your Easter Fun | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
with turquoise bow
Garden Friends On Pink Dog Collar With Bow Size by crazyforcollars
Heeeeelllp!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Im sure with all the advertising youve been doing it will take longer


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I vote for the easter one and the peacock paisly, both will look smashing on Leila!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> A lady on Etsy makes them -- Handmade Colorful Dog Collars and Fun Tutorials by crazyforcollars. Oakley got the XS but it would fit Piglet too who is 7ish lbs...the Teacup size would also have fit Oakley but I wanted the bigger bow! They are only $10 each...woohooo!


Thanks for that! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

ugh i just cant decide. I like the red/white/black too. Bahhhhhhhhh k3q402 vljkajjjfjajaskdjgkjal!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Those are darling collars. I love them.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi

Just wanted to say how beautiful your babies are. I have been secretly stalking them for a while now lol 

Asia looks like a little boy I missed out on in December.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! HOW CUTE ARE THEY! I'm in love with all of them and those collars!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Placed my order yesterday!!! The woman was very nice and very quick to respond!! Here's what I ordered....

Lacey
Let Me Call You Sweetheart Dog Collar with Bow by crazyforcollars

Mia
Spring Floral in Shades of Pink Dog Collar with by crazyforcollars

Addy
Diggin' the Daisies | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks Kristi!! Your such a bad influence


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

These are stunning!!! where did you get them from??


----------

